# need advice about lying wife-please



## headspinning (Feb 25, 2011)

has any 1 had to deal with a constant lier? idk whats the truth anymore.there's a credit card i know she has,she denies it. reaching out to an ex thru facebook(which we closed,i think),text mess.cell and house phone.she denied it all until i showed her the proof i had.there was the e-mails with the co-worker she denied until i put his name out there,then she said he's just a co-worker.now i ask her if she's reaching out to the ex via her sis cell.she says no,no,no.guess what?her sis password to her cell account came to me right out of the sky and yes she was using her cell to keep in contact with him. can some 1 please tell me how they got over a situation like this. i really dont want to seperate or split my fam. can some 1 be a lier but still be faithful?she has so many positives idk why she feels she has to lie about everything


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

If it talks like a duck, walks like a duck and acts like a duck, then its probably a duck! 

It seems pretty clear. However, you said the password for her sisters phone just came out of the sky? How did that just happen?


----------



## Sunsh1n3 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi, 

why would your wife have a reason to lie to you other than she doesnt respect your relationship. My boyfriend lied to me for 10 months and im finding it very difficult to get over. Althou my boyfriend cheated so im not sure if im much help because if sum1s going to lie then they have obviously done something in the context of cheating. 

Your wife has lied..... she mite have lied just to protect your feelings, but at the end of the day why does she still keep in contact with her ex behind your back? Do u think she still has feelings for him? 

it could be innocent, and its difficult to just walk away but your married.... so she should not have a reason to lie to you.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah, I've lived with a liar. Liars lie to cover things up. So, what all is your wife hiding and covering up? She only admits to the lies once you show proof. How many other things are out there that you know nothing about. All of this chips away at trust. And, unfortunately, without trust there is no marriage.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I've had that experience with my husband lying about what he does with porn on the computer.

While I had the evidence in my hand, he said it wasn't his, I must have set it up to "set him up." 

Liars do lie to cover things up and also because they can't admit they are doing something wrong.

Don't know what to say...you need to do some more digging and find out the 'truth' yourself and then decide what you're going to do with it.

Maybe she's just a plain old liar and it comes naturally to her or maybe she's lying to cover something up.


----------



## AniversaryFight (Mar 7, 2011)

She is a lier, she does not respect you, she might even cheat you!!!

Be firm, talk to her calmly but firm and tell her to stop communicate with her co-worker nor ex boyfriend and generally since she gave you the reason not to trust her. No male friends communication. Tell her she will have consequences if she will do otherwise. Be ready to do those consequences as well. Make sure you do what you say!! 

More than that, it seems there alot of problems in your relationship. You seems you are mr. nice guy and that is why she is not respecting you! Are you mr. Nice guy? If YES, stop NOW!!!!


----------



## Sunsh1n3 (Mar 8, 2011)

Well guys i think i can answer this question!!! I commented on this post yesterday..... then last nite while i was in bed with my partner his fone rang. he started acting very suspicious..... he said it was his sister ringing him..... i checked his fone this morning and it was his ex. so he was hiding something becasue he was cheating!!!


----------



## smartyblue (Jun 22, 2011)

WOW! The number of liars out there is amazing! Here's the bottom line: people in healthy relationships generally do not function well with ultimatums. Before I got married I contacted my ex-boyfriend. Why? I wasn't happy with my fiance. I knew I was making a mistake. Contacting the ex is seldom good if the call is made without you being there. In good relationships you should be able to talk to anyone in front of your mate. If you get a text, you should be okay with your mate reading it. If there are secrets there is no trust. If there is no trust, the marriage will eventually fail.

The stress of whether or not someone is lying is overwhelming and consumes us. We find ourselves checking cell phones, texts, emails, putting GPS devices on cars. Those are signs that the relationship is not stable. It is on tilt and it will eventually fall apart. Lying is not acceptable, unless there is a surprise party. 

Tell your mate you need time apart and spend a weekend in a cabin alone or at a hotel. You need time to figure out what you want.


----------



## Wheels65 (Jul 17, 2011)

AgentD said "If it talks like a duck, walks like a duck and acts like a duck, then its probably a duck!" Agreed.

My sbtx is the same way, lie, cover, hide, blame...take it one day at a time. Accept the fact you can't change her. Whats done is done, the ball is in your court. Wishing you both the best.


----------



## the gifted (Aug 31, 2011)

When she lies you aware that you are not aware that she was lying to herself and if she would lie to positive you will not be aware that you are not aware that she was a liar?


----------

